# Bulls on parade and beach rattler!



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Hit Sargent yesterday (9/21) with some buds and landed a couple nice freight trains. Weed was there, but fishable. Circle hooks and cut mullet. Also took out a rattler in the dunes while throwing away trash. Fun trip, bring on the red run!


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

nice!


----------



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

looking good.


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

You ment to say while picking up trash, right?


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

That snake was on the beach?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

flatsjunky said:


> You ment to say while picking up trash, right?


Here in Texas they have trash cans placed at the edge of the dunes.


----------



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

Good idea. Here in Or they tried that, but the meth-heads keep stealing the can and dumping the trash in the dunes. If not that, the homeless would leave the top off and all the stuff would blow onto the beachs.
I knew Texas floks were better.


----------



## Danoutex (May 21, 2014)

*Nice!*

Good job Gabester!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice rattler. Only ones I ever seen was hunting down in webfoot. I think they were pygmy rattlesnakes. Real small but all over the place. Wasn't sure which would be worse wading with the rays or walking with the snakes. One of the dogs was missing part of it's rear leg from getting hit by one. Anyway was that snake just out in the open? I would probably have killed it as well as that would ruin someone's weekend for sure!


Nice fish too can't wait to get back out once this surf settles down a bit!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Did you make cut bait out of the rattler? Looked like it was a fun day.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good report and photo's. It looks like the Bull Reds have turned on and on the TKF BTB fish they posted that one day they picked 95 Bull Reds at High Island. Oh, nice reds and rattler. They make good head band for hats.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. The snake was in the short grass on the beach access road and the beach. Ha, did not use him for cut bait, good idea though. I'll take a few snakes over a few tons of Sargassum...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

